# What the hell was that??



## nickeleye_rt (Dec 16, 2008)

I saw a strange looking thing swimming around the tank like crazy when I woke up this morning. I tried to get a pick but couldn't get one, he was swimming around too fast.

I'm hoping someone might have an idea what it could be from a desciption.

It basically looked like a white tadpole. it was about 1/2" - 3/4" long and just swimming around pretty quickly.

anyone know?

thanks
nick


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

A giant marine sperm.


OK, no idea really.


----------



## nickeleye_rt (Dec 16, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> A giant marine sperm.
> 
> OK, no idea really.


lol... ya that's what it kinda looked like! 
creeped me out though!! I'd like to know what it is.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Maybe it is a tadpoll ... can you net it and then take a pic?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

You will see this from time to time .. I have on many occasion have seen this ,It is either a good worm or a bad worm .
each time I have seen one in my tank it got chopped up by the powerhead .
if it was small "sperm like" could be a flat worm (most likely a flat worm ).
maybe do a check see if you can identify what you saw ...
even possible nudi ?

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/marinvind1.htm

Time for you to try and identify!!!! the fun part!


----------



## nickeleye_rt (Dec 16, 2008)

it was swimming around like a fish... I thought it looked like some kinda minnow when I first saw it. and it moves pretty quick. I couldn't get a pic of it.
it looked confused or pissed off though! lol


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Well, if it looked like a fish, maybe it's a fish, or most likely it's a fish.  

What kind of fishes do you have in that tank?

Could it be just a baby fish you haven't realized you had?


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh, sorry. This is a marine tank. lol  

You haven't introduced a fish yet...

it must be a marine tadpole!


----------



## nickeleye_rt (Dec 16, 2008)

lol.. I was just trying to describe the movement. but I haven't seen it since.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohhh I remember the first time I ever saw one of those big gammaras looking things. I was doing a water change and it flipped out at me. It would swim around and around.. 

Those lil guys are hilarious.. I am still not 100% used to them lol


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> Oohhh I remember the first time I ever saw one of those big gammaras looking things. I was doing a watch change and it flipped out at me. It would swim around and around..
> 
> Those lil guys are hilarious.. I am still not 100% used to them lol


Hey, Ciddian. Do you know what it is??  I'd like to know too.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Here you are.. I have lots of these in my tank 









http://www.fishchannel.com/freshwater-aquariums/invertebrates/gammarus-shrimp.aspx


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

This is an amphipod. Yeah, I have lots of these in my tank, a shrimp cousin.

However, this doesn't really look like a fish, at least not to me  

Nick, is this what you saw ??


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

oh, was that what you saw? I was thinking something more like:









lol, pods. I never see them in my tank anymore. The sixline eats every single one of them.


----------



## nickeleye_rt (Dec 16, 2008)

conix67 said:


> This is an amphipod. Yeah, I have lots of these in my tank, a shrimp cousin.
> 
> However, this doesn't really look like a fish, at least not to me
> 
> Nick, is this what you saw ??


nope I have lots of amphipods in my tank but this wasn't like that at all.. it really did look just like a small white tadpole!


----------

